# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Mắc một lỗi lạ chưa từng có các bác ạ !

## yamahaymh

Em bị vướng về phần điện. Đồ chơi của em chẳng có j ngoài một con lap T42, một driver B442, BoB china v2 mach3. motor china. Chuyện là hôm bữa e test motor chạy ngon lành, nói chung là ok. Hôm sau cho test lại thì motor chạy khựt khựt. Dạng như mất bước nghiêm trọng. Test lại lần nữa thì được. Rồi thêm một lần nữa thì lại ko. Vẫn đồ chơi đó ko di chuyển đi đâu cả. Y chang hết. Cuối cùng e cũng tìm ra được sự khác biệt là em gắn con chuột không dây usb của em vô cái lap lúc thi em dùng touchpad của lap. Em đã phát hiện thì ra khi gắn con chuột usb vào thì motor quay bt còn ko gắn thì khựt khưt. Suy nghĩ nhức cả óc em vẫn ko hiểu tại lý do vì sao ???  Mong các cao thủ trên diễn đàn cho em chút niềm tin vào nguyên lý của điện chứ em không thích hiểu theo cái kiểu nó bị mass. mong nhận được ý kiến của các bác. :Confused:

----------


## Ga con

Máy bác cấu hình yếu quá nên bị lag. Chạy nhiều chương trình hoặc các services chạy ngầm cũng ảnh hưởng đến mach3.

Bác phải làm nhiều bước để cải thiện như tắt hết các services không dùng, tắt theme, tắt chế độ quản lý năng lượng...

Cấu hình yếu thì nên cài Mach2 sẽ nhẹ nhàng và chạy mượt hơn.
Thanks.

----------


## anhcos

T42 mình xài lâu lắm mà không sao, chỉ cần gỡ bỏ hay không cho chạy khi khởi động là ok. Nếu đang xài mach3 mà có chạy thêm nhiều chương trình khác thì sẽ bị giựt ngay.

Mình dùng T42, bật máy lên là tự khởi động mach3, autocad 2007, lazy cam và 2 em explorer mà không bị gì hết.

Bản winxp cũng quan trọng, bác xài bản WINXPSP3 này là ok: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/43...mem-thong-dung

----------


## yamahaymh

Em cảm ơn các bác đã tư vấn cho em. Cái lạ là khi em gắn con chuột không dây usb vô thì lại chạy bt. Quá khó hiểu

----------


## solero

Lỗi này em gặp rồi. Do nhiễu từ người xuyên vào máy tính.
Cách xử lý:
- Nối GND cho vỏ máy tính (phần kim loại hoặc vỏ của cổng LPT hoặc vào cọc giữa (GND) dây nguồn của Adapter).
- Nối GND cho bob và cho vỏ Driver.
->> Đảm bảo hết bị.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## anhxco

Bác chủ sài adaptor zin hay là lô đấy ạ, nếu lô thì bác chịu khó kiếm con nào zin thay vào thử phát nhé.

----------


## yamahaymh

> Lỗi này em gặp rồi. Do nhiễu từ người xuyên vào máy tính.
> Cách xử lý:
> - Nối GND cho vỏ máy tính (phần kim loại hoặc vỏ của cổng LPT hoặc vào cọc giữa (GND) dây nguồn của Adapter).
> - Nối GND cho bob và cho vỏ Driver.
> ->> Đảm bảo hết bị.


Dạ bữa nào rãnh em làm theo bác thử xem sao. Còn bây giờ chắc phải nâng niu con chuột usb của em@@

----------


## yamahaymh

> Bác chủ sài adaptor zin hay là lô đấy ạ, nếu lô thì bác chịu khó kiếm con nào zin thay vào thử phát nhé.


Adapter zin bác ơi.

----------


## conga

Tèn tén tèn ten... :Smile:  Lỗi của bác chủ em đã tư vấn có thể là do Window, cài thử bản khác xem dư lào (anhcos) ko được thì nốt đất như (selero) đảm bảo hết bị.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Lỗi này em gặp rồi. Do nhiễu từ người xuyên vào máy tính.
> Cách xử lý:
> - Nối GND cho vỏ máy tính (phần kim loại hoặc vỏ của cổng LPT hoặc vào cọc giữa (GND) dây nguồn của Adapter).
> - Nối GND cho bob và cho vỏ Driver.
> ->> Đảm bảo hết bị.


Cái này bác chủ / hết ngay thôi

----------


## yamahaymh

> Tèn tén tèn ten... Lỗi của bác chủ em đã tư vấn có thể là do Window, cài thử bản khác xem dư lào (anhcos) ko được thì nốt đất như (selero) đảm bảo hết bị.


Ok. Chắc e ghost lại bản ghost của link bác anhcos. Ko dc e thử nối đất theo như bác selero. Ko dc nữa em nhập 10 con chuột usb ko dây về để dành.

----------


## nhatson

tiền nhập 10 con chuột ko dây, quá tiền mua cái máy tính p4 khác

----------


## conga

> tiền nhập 10 con chuột ko dây, quá tiền mua cái máy tính p4 khác


Đây là phong cách đại ra bác nhatson ạ. Mà bác nhatson cho em hỏi luôn. Driver B442CV của cụ cái công tắc thứ 4 là gì? trên manual chỉ có hiện 3 SW để gạt vi bước, mà trên driver có 4 lận.  :Smile:

----------


## anhcos

> Đây là phong cách đại ra bác nhatson ạ. Mà bác nhatson cho em hỏi luôn. Driver B442CV của cụ cái công tắc thứ 4 là gì? trên manual chỉ có hiện 3 SW để gạt vi bước, mà trên driver có 4 lận.


Cái công tắc đó dùng để theo dõi người dùng đó bác, chắc là thế.

----------

conga

----------


## nhatson

> Đây là phong cách đại ra bác nhatson ạ. Mà bác nhatson cho em hỏi luôn. Driver B442CV của cụ cái công tắc thứ 4 là gì? trên manual chỉ có hiện 3 SW để gạt vi bước, mà trên driver có 4 lận.


dùng để dụ phòng, thỉnh thoảng em có vài dơn hàng tính năng lạ, bản mới giờ tới dip 8 mà dùng có 6

----------

conga

----------


## CKD

Cụ NS này chắc là nhu cầu thì nhiêu đó.. mà mua dip 3 & 4 thì = giá nên thà chơi dư còn hơn thiếu  :Smile: , dư thì sau này có muốn nâng cấp cũng tiện lợi hơn.
Còn em thì.. trong tủ điện thường dư 1 - 2 cái relay.. vẫn setting đóng cắt được. Nhưng không dùng.. để khách hàng có phàn nàn gì.. cứ bảo "rút cái này lắp vào cái kia là xong". Mấy cái relay kiếng.. nói bền thì bền, nhưng rủi ro cũng có nhiều à. Nhất là giờ hàng trôi nổi quá nhiều, dù cẩn thận nhưng vẫn khó mà tránh được. Còn hàng cũ nội địa thì em hãi.. ai thích thì thích chứ em dính chưởng 1 lô. Chẵng hiểu bị thế quái nào, mặt vít bóng đẹp mà đóng cắt chập chờn. Cái mặt vít bằng hợp kim thì sao lại oxy hóa được nhỉ?
Thực ra thì thường chuẩn bị trước một số tính nâng nâng cao.. nhưng đa phần người dùng cơ bản không quan tâm đến, hoặc do chưa quen nên nếu quá nhiều tính năng thường làm phức tạp khâu vận hành. Nên có option sẵn thì cũng disalble để đó. Khi hết giai đoạn trách nhiệm hổ trợ & bảo hành thì mới active lên, khi này người dùng cũng đã quen, vận hành quá trơn tru nên thêm 1-2 tính năng giúp đơn giản hóa công việc hơn  :Smile: .

----------

conga, nhatson

----------


## yamahaymh

thêm một chuyện e lại thấy lạ nữa. Hôm bữa em bực cái vụ motor quay khực khực. Đang cấp nguồn driver. Em tháo motor ra. Tháo nguồn. Gắn motor roi cấp lại nguồn driver. Tự nhiên thấy khói trắng từ driver. thấy thế là xong rồi. Ai dè cấp lại nguồn lại chơi tiếp. Cái vụ này em thấy đỉnh thiệt chớ. Chip j mà bền vậy bác nhatson

----------


## nhatson

tại cụ may, ko phải tại cái bo bền đâu

----------

conga, yamahaymh

----------


## conga

> thêm một chuyện e lại thấy lạ nữa. Hôm bữa em bực cái vụ motor quay khực khực. Đang cấp nguồn driver. Em tháo motor ra. Tháo nguồn. Gắn motor roi cấp lại nguồn driver. Tự nhiên thấy khói trắng từ driver. thấy thế là xong rồi. Ai dè cấp lại nguồn lại chơi tiếp. Cái vụ này em thấy đỉnh thiệt chớ. Chip j mà bền vậy bác nhatson


 :Mad:  Vãi thật.... :Smile:  Chíp gì thì tháo ra rồi dùng kính hiển vi điện tử soi xem nó nhãn hiệu là gì? sau đó dùng khò chích IC ra, rồi đưa lên mạch nạp code, nạp 1 cái code bất kì vào chíp để nó đầy tự nhiên nó đẩy đoạn code cũ của chíp ra ngoài, lấy đc code HEX bác dùng phần mềm gì đó dịch sang code C hay ASM rồi đọc, ngâm cứu. hihi

----------


## yamahaymh

> Vãi thật.... Chíp gì thì tháo ra rồi dùng kính hiển vi điện tử soi xem nó nhãn hiệu là gì? sau đó dùng khò chích IC ra, rồi đưa lên mạch nạp code, nạp 1 cái code bất kì vào chíp để nó đầy tự nhiên nó đẩy đoạn code cũ của chíp ra ngoài, lấy đc code HEX bác dùng phần mềm gì đó dịch sang code C hay ASM rồi đọc, ngâm cứu. hihi


Nghe gê gớm wa bác.  :Wink:

----------


## cnclaivung

bác chủ chộp hết ảnh đấu nối như thế nào lên mới biết chứ,cái vụ này nghe cũng gần giống em, đấu lôn gnd hay ngõ 5vol gì đấy, nó loạn xa ngầu, chuột khi ăn khi không, hôm nọ còn tưởng bàn phím hư nữa chứ...hic..
còn win thì cứ sài bản cài đừng nên ghost bác ạ, nhiều khi bản ghost nó thêm bớt từa lưa gây lỗi mach3...

----------

